# Cheapest balanced 2.1 possible.



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Guys, I am thinking to buy a 2.1 speaker as cheapest as possible with balanced quality. I have decided *Logitech Z103* @ 825/- shipped.

*www.logitech.com/assets/15379/15379.png

Actually I am on a planned upgrade to Z623 this year, but thats gonna take time. So for time being want some cheap alternative. Any better options/suggestions are welcome. 
Budget- Max 1000/- (not a penny more)
Usage- Laptop

TIY


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you are on track. This is a pretty good set for its price. Might want to consider IEMs too which you can use even after purchasing Z623.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2012)

^No IEMs for now. I prefer headphones more. And already decided on _some_. Keep checking Purchase thread


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

Me also don't like IEMs. They hurt ears. 

Get the Z103. Just confirm the price from SMC.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> Me also don't like IEMs. They hurt ears.



Yeah, I also feel the same 

Fine, I'll call SMC to confirm the pricing. Will order in 2/3 days.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

Purpose of speakers?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^Only music/movies. 90%/10%


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheap 2.1s like z103 has distortion above 60/70% volume, bass would be terrible also the highs wont be satisfactory... The worst part, some may find it irritating.

Since u are looking for a temporary speakers, i suggest u to go for a 2.0 in your budget...
2.0 speakers lacks a sub & power(watt), but provides better mids & clear highs...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^I know it'd distort, and the biggest ironical thing is that the USP I consider in any speaker is "it shouldn't distort at any cost with high vol levels". But since this is planned upgrade, so budget extremely low. 

What 2.0 models you suggest, ex? Though I really doubt myself that I'd live without sub.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

Logitech Z130, Altec Lansing BXR1320
2.0 for around 1K has better SNR..
If u need a sub for sure, audition Z103 before getting it...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^Leave auditioning, I have till date not found a single shop in my so called "Capital city" which keeps logitech speakers


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used my friend's Altec Lansing BXR1221 2.1s... I found the sound quality to be good if i muted the sub. but thats my personal opinion..

If u need answer to your thread topic, its AL VS2621 ~1.6K... But i doubt its availability..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^I have already owned a AL BXR series 2.1 speaker. I don't remember its model but it retailed for some 1100 bucks 5 years ago and I was totally satisfied by its performance. The one you've mentioned is for 1.2k. I wish I convince myself for it.  Also my roommate had an intex 2.1 @900. It was also satisfactory.

when I began my speaker search, it started from VS2621, but...... rest you know better.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

^^Can u point me the pic of that intex 2.1?
Coz. AFAIK, older intex 2.1 sub used bandpass enclosure which produce good bass signals than ported..


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

Take mine  if you want 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/151150-logitech-2-1-speaker-x210-sale.html


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

Shipping would be too costly.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Shipping would be too costly.



My bad luck


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

@Tenida, Have u weighed them?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

No, not yet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Can u point me the pic of that intex 2.1?
> Coz. AFAIK, older intex 2.1 sub used bandpass enclosure which produce good bass signals than ported..



*thebestcomputers.in/image/cache/data/subwoofer21-2000-b-500x500-500x500.jpg

Though this wasn't better than AL one I owned, but still 8.5 against it.



Tenida said:


> Take mine  if you want
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/151150-logitech-2-1-speaker-x210-sale.html



I had seen it the moment you posted. And shipping it would cost a min 200 I guess.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 22, 2012)

what abt creative a235.....
or f&d 203g...one of my friend is having a235 ....and it is good in quality...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

Link and cost?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

Megamind is right get a 2.0 speaker as you will be using for short period of time.
check this  models....mostly suitable for laptops...looks nice too...
Flipkart.com: F&D V560: Speaker

Flipkart.com: Lenovo Lenovo 2.0 channel USB speaker - M0520: Speaker


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^I will be using them at least for 6-9 months. Without subs, majaa nahi aata


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Link and cost?



 *in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=789&product=20488&listby=usage

Creative a235 costs around 1k

 *shop.seventymm.com/Product/5/Buy-E...1-speaker-with-elegant-design/25482/1215/Show

 *www.flipkart.com/m/computers/speakers/itmdfzesnzgg98bp 


This will be also at 1k


The official link 
 *www.fendaindia.com/products_view.asp?id=27


I would recomend u the f&d ones bcoz they are better ...i audition them about 6 months ago ...i was impressed by the output...


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 22, 2012)

If u want discount on sevwntymm site while purchasing 

Go to free recharge.in 
Recharge ur phone ..grab seventy mm coupons ..morever they are available at koovs also ...freerecharge.in provides koovs coupons also...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

freerecharge.in is not showing any seventymm coupon, buy i have a 15% coupon. Final cost is coming 869/-. Shall I go with this speaker?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ Go for it ..its a good choice ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

Ordered! Hoping it to be fine


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ordered! Hoping it to be fine



post pics once delivered....and hv u opted for cod or paid thru credit card


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

There was no option for COD (or may be I couldn't see).


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ordered! Hoping it to be fine



Which one?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

^F&D one.


----------

